# VMG - VDM Group



## numbercruncher (23 August 2007)

> Business Description
> VDM Group (VMG) is a multi-disciplined civil & structural engineering, project management, construction and contracting group, operating in Australia, Asia and Middle East. The company is structured into two divisions, consulting and construction, and operates as four engineering consultancy practices and two contracting companies as well as holding a 50% interest in a steel fabricator.
> 
> Company Strategy
> VMGs strategy is to build a leading engineering and contracting based business with ongoing potential for long-term profitability in diversified markets. The business has a strategy of growth through diversity. Equity positions are taken in other businesses where opportunities having downstream synergies are identified. The consulting division, VMG acquired Burchill VDM and its subsidiary Belleng VDM in Queensland, and EcOZ in Darwin. The acquisition provides a wide range, contruction and development opportunities to the company. In July 2006, VMG acquired 75% of Cape Crushing and Engineering Contractors Pty Ltd. This acquisition leads to the formation of a new division of the company namely the Resources & Infrastructure Services Division. VDM Group reported NPAT Up 81.4% to $5.67m for the year ended 30 June 2006. Revenues from ordinary activities were $79.87m, up 70.1% from last year. Diluted EPS was 15.28 cents compared to 11.75 cents last year. The net operating cash outflow was $4.73m compared to an inflow of $2.26m in the pcp. The final dividend declared was 3 cents, taking the full year dividend to 6 cents compared with 7 cents last year.




Anyone follow this company? Theyve put on a stella performance since listing, accumulating a few acquisitions and landing plenty of large contracts, last announcement was for a 23m contract with Xtrata at Mt Isa.


PATERSONS SECURITIES LIMITED, MERRILL LYNCH (INTERNATIONAL RESEARCH) show them as a Strong buy and a Hold.


----------



## shares (5 October 2007)

Has anybody bought priority for the current placement opportunity of $2.50 a share (current trading price is $2.83)?


----------



## Miner (31 March 2008)

VMG was a small company only few years back. When Er Van De Meer was running it. It has the similar growth strategies like WOR. Acquisitions of profitable ventures and putting them under one umbrella. It seems the company in acquisition mode in every 6 months. If that was a trend then another acquisition is due. Profit growth has been an excellent one. Currently with 5 cents cum dividend the SP is $1.49 when market gone down.
They are looking for a lot of senior people too. However such advertisements are misleading and merely (like real estate agencies) to advertise for themselves in the industry. 

Reading their investor presentation of 28 March it seems the company is going to excel. Only if is late start of Qld contracts. But good opportunity to acquire it a lower price now.

I do not hold this but will follow and listen from other players in ASF.

Regards

Miner


----------



## awg (28 May 2008)

an odd buy/sell screen 9 sellers@84k units and 242 buyer @ 1.43m units.

now at $1.85

normally I would expect it to be pushing up even harder, been that way for last 2 days anyway (since i bought)

price up about 20% last 2 days

pays nearly 6% FF dividend as well.

broke 30 day ma at $1.57

got some good press over weekend, cant remember where tho

tony


----------



## YELNATS (28 May 2008)

awg said:


> got some good press over weekend, cant remember where tho
> 
> tony




Have look at page 7 of Financial Review Investor liftout section in Sun-Herald Sunday May 25th ("Five overlooked proven performers").


----------



## zolow (1 July 2008)

I'm new to all this, but this company looks like a really good buy at $1.40:

Good dividend yield ~ 10c p.a. (7%, this is assuming the same final dividend as the interim)

great growth prospects - given the amount of infrastructure spending from mining + Govts.

$155 million in projects annnounced in 2H08. If anyone can tell me if they only announce the big projects (if so at what price do they announce it would be also good to know what % of their business is in big projects.)

P/e is at ~ 5 (low for sector which is around 10 atm)
P/B is at ~ 1

reasonable debt levels as well. If they meet their forecasts they will be performing very well indeed IMO.

I would appreciate anyone more experienced to provide input/analysis.

I own shares in this company.


----------



## Miner (2 July 2008)

zolow said:


> I'm new to all this, but this company looks like a really good buy at $1.40:
> 
> Good dividend yield ~ 10c p.a. (7%, this is assuming the same final dividend as the interim)
> 
> ...




It is a good company with an agglomeration of CIVMECH and Van Der Meer
Now they are spending 15 million for thier new office in Osborne Park

Million dollar question is if VDM design capability is similar to GRD Minproc, SKM, Fluor or likes ?

Do they have the same level of best practice as in Ausenco ? 

Do they have same level of competent management as in Worley Parsons ? 

If all says yes, then I would consider investing otherwise I will keep my  for other investment


----------



## zolow (9 July 2008)

Miner said:


> It is a good company with an agglomeration of CIVMECH and Van Der Meer
> Now they are spending 15 million for thier new office in Osborne Park
> 
> Million dollar question is if VDM design capability is similar to GRD Minproc, SKM, Fluor or likes ?
> ...




Much apreciated miner...I know these are important questions, but how do I go about answering these types of questions?

many of them seem a little hard to quantify (from the internet at least), 

- How do I assess that this company has competent management?.. aside from looking at their bios, financial decisions, word use when things go south etc. 

- How do I examine whether their processes, management etc are at best practice? Should I call them up and ask them about their quality inspection processes and whether they are ISO compliant etc?

As a very small investor, how willing will investor relations be to talk with me about such things?

I guess since I am a beginner investor, what I should be asking i, miner, how do you assess these things?


----------



## Pioupiou (30 August 2008)

When I stumbled on VMG a few months ago, I could not believe that a firm of this calibre, and which pays a dividend, was going so cheaply, and so I spent about two days trying to find the flaw in my thinking, and I ended up more convinced than ever.  Consequently, I hurled $40,000 at it - two to three times what I would typically invest in a small company for my self-managed superannuation fund - such was my level of conviction.  I figured that this was a share being sold at $1.50 that could in future fetch $4, so even if it only rose to $2 in the relative near term, it was a good deal.  And if there were no capital appreciation, the dividend yield was sufficient to justify buying in

Anyhow, much to my amazement VMG's share price did not move upward, so when I had loose cash, I bought another $10K's worth in my own name, and my daughter did likewise.  On average we paid about $1.50 for these. 

VMG moved upward to about $1.65, and when the 07/08 results were announced, the price tumbled.  If you look at the profit per share, the dividend per share, the projected growth, the debt-to-equity ratio, and all the metrics that one tends to scrutinise, there is no reason not to believe that this is a share that should not soon get to $2.

Apart from the metrics, the big-picture factors are:

a)  VMG is in the right business - servicing the mining firms and the infrastructure developers (including three tiers of government).
b)  VMG is a WA-based firm with much of its business in WA - a state that is crying out for its services.
c)  VMG is replicating its WA business in Queensland - another state that is crying out for such services.
d)  VMG is not loaded with debt.

I nearly bought more VMG on Thursday, but as the family has 51,165 VMG shares, I decided to let it pass.

If anybody can give me a reason why this share is not at least at $2, I would really appreciate him or her sharing it with me.

In simple terms, an EPS of 22.5 cents and a dividend of 10 cents for a firm that has no problems should have a Price-Earnings ratio of at least 10, and that gives a share price of $2.25.  Similar firms have Price-Earnings ratios of between 15 and 20, so $2.25 is cheap - too cheap to remain there.  I intend to analyse comparable firms this weekend, and hence I might post another blurb on this subject.  I'm feeling a bit lazy now, so this is an off-the-top-of-my blurb.

VMG’s share price is so silly, that I wonder if a large holder is indulging in some Machiavellian play, and if so, I hope he, she or it gets burned.

Pioupiou


----------



## michael_selway (30 August 2008)

Pioupiou said:


> When I stumbled on VMG a few months ago, I could not believe that a firm of this calibre, and which pays a dividend, was going so cheaply, and so I spent about two days trying to find the flaw in my thinking, and I ended up more convinced than ever.  Consequently, I hurled $40,000 at it - two to three times what I would typically invest in a small company for my self-managed superannuation fund - such was my level of conviction.  I figured that this was a share being sold at $1.50 that could in future fetch $4, so even if it only rose to $2 in the relative near term, it was a good deal.  And if there were no capital appreciation, the dividend yield was sufficient to justify buying in
> 
> Anyhow, much to my amazement VMG's share price did not move upward, so when I had loose cash, I bought another $10K's worth in my own name, and my daughter did likewise.  On average we paid about $1.50 for these.
> 
> ...




Yeah it doesnt look too bad

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS 22.5 30.7 33.1 -- 
DPS 10.0 14.8 16.8 -- *

thx

MS


----------



## zolow (7 October 2008)

Good to hear at least I'm not the only one that thinks the share price on this stock is nonsensical...

the DY is approaching 9%, plus they already have $400 mill booked for FY2009.

good earning prospects plus v low P/E ratio

maybe the market will catch up later.

Z

-- I hold


----------



## matt1987 (9 October 2008)

wow this is down to 89c now !!!

this is crazy, fundamentally looks a great stock, but seems to be suffering even more than the market in general. i was considering buying in if it hit 1.20 but has gone way past that (lucky i didnt buy in).

forcast div's for 2009 are 12-14c from what i have read. also i read 09 eps is forcatsed to be 25-30c. this means pe ratio of 3-4 and div yield of around 14% (fully franked as well).

would appreciate any opinions (other than the whole market is getting hammered), why it has suffered so much.

cheers


----------



## peteai (9 October 2008)

I've bought in at these crazy prices.
It could be the general market nervousness but this seems a solid company.
It is in a strong position & good earnings to comfort the nervous.
Why this stock gets hammerred ? Tied to resource boom  perhaps ?

But maybe there is something unknown..... - if there is something revealed later that caused the share drop I won't be happy
PETEAI


----------



## michael_selway (9 October 2008)

peteai said:


> I've bought in at these crazy prices.
> It could be the general market nervousness but this seems a solid company.
> It is in a strong position & good earnings to comfort the nervous.
> Why this stock gets hammerred ? Tied to resource boom  perhaps ?
> ...




Hm yeah totally hammered

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS 22.5 27.3 31.0 33.7 
DPS 10.0 12.8 14.5 16.5 *

thx

MS


----------



## zolow (10 October 2008)

80c now! ... it's getting mighty tempting to throw some more at these guys

If the price gets any lower it could even be worth it for the return on the dividend.


----------



## awg (27 October 2008)

what the hell is going on here?

price now 69c....PE around 3!!...or even below 3

Just looking at their annual report, cant see any cause for concern so far.

gone ex-div today, but down 13%?!

obviously the E part of the equation is the concern, but they have a forward order booki

or something I cant see. I MUST be missing something here

div is fully franked as well!!

I traded this stock before, but stuck to my plan and bailed on a 10% fall, sure glad I did, wish I had been so disciplined with every stock.

but this one surely has some temptation of value, unless they are going broke

would welcome comment from industry specialists on this one, while i do some more research


----------



## michael_selway (27 October 2008)

awg said:


> what the hell is going on here?
> 
> price now 69c....PE around 3!!...or even below 3
> 
> ...




Yep i knew it, same thing happened with CXG, once it goes ex-divident, it crashes..which is correct in soem ways

Basically ist saying that in the years ahead earnings will drop big time so dividends will be cut or reduced etc

What do you think of thsi point?

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS 22.5 27.2 31.0 31.9 
DPS 10.0 12.8 14.5 16.0 *







thx

MS


----------



## zolow (29 October 2008)

I can't see it... it's dividend is pretty much guaranteed for next year since its order book is about 400 mil. It's dividend may drop slightly in the subsequent years (provided we don't go into a full blown depresion) but at these prices I reckon it's worth it for the long term investors.


I hold - and plan on buying more


----------



## DowJones (29 October 2008)

zolow said:


> I can't see it... it's dividend is pretty much guaranteed for next year since its order book is about 400 mil. It's dividend may drop slightly in the subsequent years (provided we don't go into a full blown depresion) but at these prices I reckon it's worth it for the long term investors.
> 
> 
> I hold - and plan on buying more




Fundamentally it looks terrific. PE of 3, low debt (30% debt to eqty ratio) and the dividend at 19%

The markets have priced in a big downturn in this stock cause of its exposure to the infrastucture and resources sector, in particular softening growth in Asia and Middle East... but the SP does seem to be damn cheap if the EPS will hold anywhere near the forecasts..


----------



## Lachlan6 (31 October 2008)

The stock came to my attention recently due to its seemingly 'outstanding' value. This may be true but I would not be touching this stock until it can show some signs of bottoming out which at the moment looks far off. I have shown the more bearish count here, but either way it looks pretty ugly and I will not be getting set with a chart that looks like this.


----------



## james_tiz (9 February 2009)

I dont know if anyone is still following this one?  I noticed the massive volume and % loss on friday and it caught my eye.  The activity report posted by Michael is pretty spot on!  Could be a bottom for this share.  Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Miner (9 February 2009)

james_tiz said:


> I dont know if anyone is still following this one?  I noticed the massive volume and % loss on friday and it caught my eye.  The activity report posted by Michael is pretty spot on!  Could be a bottom for this share.  Thoughts anyone?




Yes you were right in your observation .
06 Feb 2009 0.190 -55.81% 0.350 0.160 27,130,161 (volume)
whereas in the preceeding days the volume were less than 100000 units and today with about 2% rise the volume is more than 1 million already.

There could be few things to consider here.
Like any other consultancy organisation (Worley Parsonsw WOR, Clough CLO, Ausenco AAX etc) the share prices got hammered continuously. More to that VDM is basically an aggregate of few excellent engineers (Van De Meers, Como etc) and constructors (Civ Mec). But with due respect to their intelligence in engineering - none of them was very good as enterpreneurs. The interim profit warning has summed it up. 

Their case could be like Brierty Construction BYC, MAH, CXG (you alerady said) - they will decline more excepting few ripples when general market sentiment goes up until there is a general market recovery and the customers start pouring money on their capital investment and VDM starts getting more work.

Market is very ruthless as we all know and any hint of loss of market share by smaller players like VDM is getting unduly whipped  - so VDM is no exception.

Insult to injury VDM has decided to build a massive energy efficient building at $15 M at Osborne Park. http://www.vdmg.com.au/default.aspx?ContentID=180&TitleID=6&NewsItem=True 
It was a nice announcement and probably right decision y 6 months back. However with current market  and falling tenancy rate in Perth CBD this is going to be a night mare for their cash flow and sunk capital. (BTW The tenancy rate and vacancy will be further down in next 6 months when the big building currently made by BHPB will be ready and most of the BHPB offices will move to the new BHPB building). 


However please do your own research as I am neither a chartist nor a "fundamentalist" but a Miner who can not distinguish between 'Fool's Gold and Real Gold.

PS : I do not hold VDM and this is posted for discussion only


----------



## Wilson! (9 February 2009)

Hi James
I have taken a trading stake in VMG. It will either languish around here or recover, in the next few days if it does recover upwards

I believe it will likely recover for a few reasons. 

As I have posted elsewhere:
Whilst risk still remains to the downside, there is opportunity for optimism I feel.

The recent fall seems strangely reminiscent of the Oct fall I have to say. On that one it fell dramatically from 1.25 to 75c 

In Oct it then, during the next few days, stalled then recovered back to just under $1 

If world markets continue up the next few days and some seem to agree if rsi's are indicating oversold, then we could see a similar recovery as to October, which would be looking at around the 25c to 28c mark if i'm not mistaken

Cheers,
Wilson!


----------



## psychic (10 February 2009)

More likely of a recovery in share price as we have now seen VMG hit its low of 16.5 ish twice now.  Selling stops as the low gets hit.


----------



## honey85 (10 February 2009)

This stock looks interesting. As I am new to shares, I was amazed how closely related are the profit loss to the subsequent share price (based on a couple of other shares lately that announced profit drop). If this is true and based on the annoucement made that day, the share price now looks to be the bottom.


----------



## adobee (10 February 2009)

I have picked up 5k at 17c.. will see what happens.. I think that might take a bit of time to stabilise considering few institutions selling out there positions..


----------



## honey85 (10 February 2009)

I picked up some too. Doing quite decently now and let's hope for a bounce soon. If Mr Wall Street could lend a hand it will be better:


----------



## adobee (10 February 2009)

I would like to see the directors buying some at this level to illustrate their confidence in the company..

Will see what happens over next couple of days..


----------



## YELNATS (10 February 2009)

Miner said:


> Insult to injury VDM has decided to build a massive energy efficient building at $15 M at Osborne Park. http://www.vdmg.com.au/default.aspx?ContentID=180&TitleID=6&NewsItem=True




Seems like an engineer's vision of a taj mahal. 

Maybe the demise of the sp reflects the market not liking what it interprets as inappropriate, expensive projects with doubtful paybacks in times of economic duress, like we have nowadays.


----------



## honey85 (11 February 2009)

How is everyone going with this stock? Any thoughts? I would like to think there will be a 20-30% recovery in a short while but things always don't go according to plan


----------



## adobee (12 February 2009)

Annoucement this morning of another substanial share holder reducing there stake...  The business park doesnt seem to bad as long as they are able to get a business partner onside for the joint venture. There after they take all the engineering fees.. Alot of these green projects tend to do very well.. similar to Norwest in Sydney very popular even though city remains stagnent..

Seems to be substanial buying over last few days cleaning up what has been sold by the large holders..  no real bounce yet..


----------



## honey85 (13 February 2009)

There is quite a lot of buying from 0.18 to 0.185 but sp has been quite constant for the week. My guts tell me to get out early next week. But by looking at their currents projects, it doesn't look like a timebomb waiting to explode again, does it?


----------



## adobee (16 February 2009)

I havent read how much % of there developement project they will actually be taking also. If they are taking a big % then there is alot more security for the partner who is coming on and further less risk for them. There after they might even flog it to an investor with a reasonable return. (if there are any investors / trusts left)..


----------



## honey85 (17 February 2009)

Seems like there is strong resistance at 0.19 and decent support at 0.17. Not recovering as well as I would like. Getting out of here soon


----------



## bigdog (17 February 2009)

james_tiz said:


> I dont know if anyone is still following this one?  I noticed the massive volume and % loss on friday and it caught my eye.  The activity report posted by Michael is pretty spot on!  Could be a bottom for this share.  Thoughts anyone?




There was an bad ASX ANN after the close of trading on Feb 5

VDM Group Ltd (ASX: VMG) expects its profit after tax for the six- month period ending 31 December 2008 to be in the range of $3–3.5 million. The expected result for the six-month period is disappointing.

Profit after tax for the six-month period ending 31 December 2007 was $11.2 million. 


*The SP crashed on Feb 6 to close at 19 cents*
Date........  	Close  	Volume  
16-Feb-09	 0.180 	570,896
13-Feb-09	 0.185 	1,294,743
12-Feb-09	 0.180 	2,220,773
11-Feb-09	 0.185 	1,796,943
10-Feb-09	 0.175 	3,476,774
9-Feb-09	 0.170 	7,669,134
*6-Feb-09	 0.190 	27,130,161
5-Feb-09	 0.430 	34,313*
4-Feb-09	 0.410 	201,550
3-Feb-09	 0.425 	55,179

05-02-2009 06:07 PM  	 VMG  	  Interim Earnings Update 
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/showAnnouncementPDF.do?idsID=00925130

Interim Earnings Update   

Perth, 5 February 2009: 

VDM Group Ltd (ASX: VMG) expects its profit after tax for the six- month period ending 31 December 2008 to be in the range of $3–3.5 million. It should be noted that these results are based upon internal management accounts and may be subject to change on completion of the audit review and consideration of the Board.   

Profit after tax for the six-month period ending 31 December 2007 was $11.2 million.  

This update has been released to satisfy the requirements of ASX listing rule 3.1 and ASX Guidance Note 8.  VDM plans to release its half-year results on 27 February 2009 and will provide an overview of its half-year performance and an update of its dividend policy on publication of those results.  

VDM Group Chief Executive Officer, John Farrell, said:  “The expected result for the six-month period is disappointing.  However, the second-half performance is expected to be stronger based on current tendering expectations.  The Company has been able to increase revenue, which is expected to be in the $220–240 million range; however, earnings have been materially impacted on a number of challenging construction contracts and reduced margins.  

VDM Group’s other Divisions’ performances have been satisfactory in light of the deteriorating economic and market conditions.”


----------



## potm (18 February 2009)

Hi,

Anyone knows why this stock is in normal trading mode but there is no open price or volume now?

potm


----------



## honey85 (18 February 2009)

potm said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone knows why this stock is in normal trading mode but there is no open price or volume now?
> 
> potm




I noticed that too. Now is 10:55am and it still hasn't got opening price or volume yet. Smelling something fishy about this lagged opening


----------



## bigdog (18 February 2009)

Westpac Broking is reporting sales

VMG	0.18	 0.005	 2.86%	 high of 0.18	low of 0.175	96,000	shares $16,853	@ 18-Feb 11:12:05 AM


----------



## bigdog (27 February 2009)

http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story.php?/1/70770/VDM-posts-disappointing-net-profit-/dba

WA Business News reported:

VDM posts 'disappointing' net profit
27-February-09 by Edited announcement

VDM Group has today reported a "disappointing" net profit after tax for the half year of $3.2 million, on the back of revenues of $238.4 million.

Margins in construction activities fell during the period, as the effects of the global financial crisis impacted on the market. Despite difficult economic circumstances, particularly in the mining sector, VDM still managed to achieve revenue growth of 23 per cent over the corresponding period in the previous financial year.

Net operating cash inflows for the period were $11.9 million. The balance of cash and cash equivalents stood at $17.8 million at 31 December 2008. The EBITDA result for the six months was $16.3 million and compares to the result for the corresponding period of $20.9 million.

Commenting on the result, VDM Group CEO, John Farrell, said: "After several years of record growth and profits it is very disappointing to announce this result. A general tightening of margins, a number of poor performing contracts and increased overheads, not commensurate with the current market conditions, have all worked against us. In response to that we are winding down one of the non-performing business units and have almost completed the restructuring of another business unit back to its core competency. At every level of the organisation overheads are being reduced and disposal of surplus plant is occurring."

"We were able to lift revenues in the half and have a healthy order book for the balance of the year. We also have a number of significant tenders that are likely to be awarded in the second half which we expect will underpin our fiscal 2010 turnover."

"Our spread of business across industry sectors and geographies continues to provide VDM Group with a strong foundation. Whilst the integration of acquisitions of recent years has progressed well, we did see overheads increase in the period as we sought to standardise processes and systems across VDM Group to underpin future growth. Greater focus has now been placed on managing our overhead base and project margins to drive bottom line performance. Overall, VDM Group remains well placed to weather the current economic storm."

With global economic conditions likely to remain difficult, the Board considers it prudent to maintain VDM Group's balance sheet strength and has elected to suspend payment of an interim dividend.


----------



## ndpjai (28 February 2009)

bigdog said:


> http://www.wabusinessnews.com.au/en-story.php?/1/70770/VDM-posts-disappointing-net-profit-/dba
> 
> WA Business News reported:
> 
> ...




Hi

Market has already factored in the loss and that is why the price is 18cents. Who knows, they cancelled the divi, so may be we can see the price less than 10 cents.

Cheers


----------



## adobee (3 April 2009)

Anyone still holding this.. looks like a tidy profit now and still very strong buyers..  VDM Awarded Stage 2 of Cape Preston`s Accommodation Village
announcement seems to have really sparked some interest..


----------



## zolow (24 April 2009)

Hey Adobee, I am still holding... been in on this company for a while, don't have time to day trade so I'm in it for the long term. I am kicking myself that I didn't pick some more up when they were at 16-17c.

Good order book and also low debt etc. Even with the profit downgrade they still seem to be getting some reasonable sized contracts. I will keep them as they look to be solid performers.


----------



## bigdog (7 August 2009)

VMG 07/08/2009 15:27  asx    Suspension from Official Quotation 

The securities of VDM Group Limited (the “Company”) will be suspended from quotation immediately.

VMG  0.50 +0.205  +69.49%  high of 0.575 and low of 0.29 5,560,777 shares $2,513,935 @ 07-Aug 03:17:30 PM 

First trade 10:20:36 and all the action started from 14:08:48 and last trade at 15:17:30	(total traded 5,560,777 shares and SP up +0.205  +69.49%

Today: 07-Aug-2009				
Time.....	 Price 	Volume	Value	Condition*Codes
14:21:44	 0.310 	50,000	15,500	
14:17:54	 0.310 	5,000	1,550	
14:17:54	 0.305 	10,000	3,050	XT
14:11:31	 0.310 	20,000	6,200	XT
14:08:48	 0.310 	13,363	4,143	XT
14:08:48	 0.310 	8,195	2,540	
14:08:48	 0.305 	30,000	9,150	
14:08:48	 0.300 	50,000	15,000	
14:08:48	 0.300 	40,000	12,000	XT
14:08:48	 0.295 	12,000	3,540	XT
14:08:48	 0.295 	6,442	1,900	XT
13:18:20	 0.295 	10,180	3,003	
13:18:20	 0.295 	1,200	354	XT
12:42:33	 0.290 	9,500	2,755	
12:37:28	 0.290 	27,500	7,975	
12:26:32	 0.290 	8,179	2,372	XT
12:26:32	 0.290 	11,821	3,428	
11:44:31	 0.295 	20,000	5,900	
11:35:15	 0.295 	10,000	2,950	
10:33:13	 0.295 	6,000	1,770	
10:33:13	 0.295 	3,500	1,033	XT
10:28:56	 0.295 	4,000	1,180	
10:20:36	 0.300 	10,000	3,000


----------



## michael_selway (7 August 2009)

bigdog said:


> VMG 07/08/2009 15:27  asx    Suspension from Official Quotation
> 
> The securities of VDM Group Limited (the “Company”) will be suspended from quotation immediately.
> 
> ...




yeah nice run







*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS 13.6 2.4 4.3 5.1 
DPS 10.0 0.0 0.0 1.5 *


Thx

MS


----------



## suhm (7 August 2009)

apparently a tip sheet recommended it, ASX suspended it and was reinstated after company said there was no reason for the rise.  bit the bullet to buy earlier this week so didn't take that long to head in the right direction.


----------



## LeeTV (8 August 2009)

All stemmed from an ASCI tip sheet I'm led to believe. Apparently you can pay $99 for the standard report, which is emailed to you at 2.15pm or $199 for the premium report, which is the same as the standard report but it's emailed out to you at 2.00pm :


----------



## tarn1 (10 August 2009)

I'm curious. Does anyone have a copy of the ASCI alert that supposedly caused such havoc on VMG shares last Friday?

Cheers


----------



## bigdog (11 August 2009)

tarn1 said:


> I'm curious. Does anyone have a copy of the ASCI alert that supposedly caused such havoc on VMG shares last Friday?
> 
> Cheers




ASX Announcement

07-08-2009 03:27 PM  VMG  Suspension from Official Quotation  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00975827

MARKET RELEASE 7 August 2009VDM Group Limited SUSPENSION FROM OFFICIAL QUOTATION

The securities of VDM Group Limited (the "Company") will be suspended from quotation immediately. 

Security Code: VMG

-----------------------------------------------------------------
07-08-2009 05:43 PM  VMG  Response to ASX Price Query  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00975901
-----------------------------------------------------------------
07-08-2009 05:54 PM  VMG  Reinstatement to Official Quotation  
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=00975903


----------



## Riddick (17 August 2009)

I happened to spy the ASCI sheet. the VDM tip was given with a bit of risk attached as far as I can see. the main point of interest was the potential for big upsides - VDM group traded at around 3 bucks prior to the slide... on the market for 30 cents. like I said though it came with risk.


----------



## countryboy (8 February 2010)

still stuck around 40-50c mark. recent capital raising brought the stock down to offer price of 41c if I recall correctly. They have reduced debt and are still taking on new business..couple of anouncements to support this. 
With mining now continuing on unabated and debt sort of under control you can understand why some feel this should head north...but it hasn't happened


----------



## kingink (21 January 2012)

Hey peeps,

Quite a noob to the market here...

Does anyone think VMG will bounce back soon?

What caused them to fall during October anyway?

Thanks, take care


----------



## mr. jeff (10 February 2012)

SKC 
Can I ask how you knew this move was to occur, can you fill us in on any of your research or insight into VDM lately? Very impressive tip and perfectly timed.


----------



## kingink (10 February 2012)

Totally agree Jeff, SKC has done very well here.

I was contemplating a buy on VMG however instead went for WPG which still luckily jumped up back to life.

The thing that interested me about these companies was the beastly multi million dollar size of them, and the share price being at an all time low.

The only other study I did on these 2 were minor background checks such as, looking at their history, money, debt, possible future contracts and current contracts which would help bump their price up. The only thing the charts told me was that they were at a low point. MACD and bollinger did look like it was slowly going to creep upwards and RSI was roughly below 40 or so I believe.

I'm very new to the market so I would love to hear SKC's point of view and am very open to other peoples ideas on picking companies. Sorry if some of my information is a little off because it's just from memory.

Take care and good luck


----------



## kingink (10 February 2012)

Sorry I've just realised SKC's post was quite a while ago and it was Countryboy who had the latest pick. However I'm sure everyone has good ideas so feel free to help a novice with some insight haha.

Well done mate. Take care.


----------



## skc (10 February 2012)

mr. jeff said:


> SKC
> Can I ask how you knew this move was to occur, can you fill us in on any of your research or insight into VDM lately? Very impressive tip and perfectly timed.




No I didn't get my timing right as I picked them for Jan also and they actually went backwards.

VDM got my attention when they sold a business in Dec and leaving their share price mostly cash backed (somewhere north of 4c) but still with a sizable engineering business that has the potential to turnaround. 

I did well with my holding and has sold ~60% yesterday.

But I did poorly with my VMGO which I sold at 2 tick profit when it was 15 ticks yesterday 



kingink said:


> Sorry I've just realised SKC's post was quite a while ago and it was Countryboy who had the latest pick. However I'm sure everyone has good ideas so feel free to help a novice with some insight haha.
> 
> Well done mate. Take care.




I think Jeff's refering to the monthly tipping comp.


----------



## explod (20 February 2012)

I took a position in this Friday as after a nice breakout and consolidation it moved up out of a short term pennant.

From its trading halt at 15cents back in June last year to the open at .053 I find the gap overhead a bit hard to resist.

The volume and the way it is being traded during each day also appeals to my style.


----------



## Nevarong (18 September 2012)

Stay away from VDM, unless you're going short, but don't stay there too long or you'll do all your money. Definitely don't buy them on their fundamentals hoping that they'll rise. I'm trying to offload my shares.

If you read their prospectus and annual report available to the general public on their website and the ASX the reading is very grim at best and their pipeline of work appears to be non-existent. It sounds far too upbeat for a company whose shares have plummetted from 8.5c to 2.7c in a few short months. Their cash reserves that they have disclosed in the report of $23M will probably be eaten up in their overheads within a very short time if they don't win a huge amount of work really quickly, which I can't see happening at all given the extremely competitive constructon market they are trying to tap into according to their prospectus. They have also had some key staff leave according to their annual report. It looks like a sinking ship with the Titanic’s captain at the helm.


----------

